# Anyone know how to cure bloat-ness?



## accr

I know this isnt about piranha, but hope I get more replies here. PLZ dont move me.....









My ecat stopped eating for close to 2 weeks now. She's getting more and more fat by day - bloatness.

A little while ago, she was crooked for a few nites(see pic). I added maracyn 1+2. She had torn fins, rotten off nose but those are completely healed now(with melafix).

But for bloatness, I dunno what to do. Her eyes are beginning to pop out now, used to be just a little black dot right on the skin. And she can't tilt her head up/down anymore, I can see her trying to swim up but the angle is not right.









She used to swim up(top of the tank) to the powerhead and just cheer out there. Now she's on the bottom 24/7 breathing hard.

HELP ~!! I've heard ppl inject "Erythromycin" into fish with TB/cancer. Any clues?? And where might I be able to get some liquid form of "Erythromycin" ?? I've seen some Erythromycin tabs, but since she isn't eating...it ain't gonna work.










pic was from a week ago, now she's really bloated


----------



## accr

pic just 30seconds ago.

Look how bloated she is. Her head's even off the floor now, eyes are coming out.


----------



## accr




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

sorry i dont know how to help? I have never experienced this.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Hey I did alittle research on this for you and I found a memeber that perscribed this---> "Believe it or not, fish can suffer from constipation. Have you seen it poop? EPSOM salt (magnesium sulfate) acts as a laxative and may alleviate the problem. It is found in most drugstores or grocery stores. You can use it as a short term bath in a bucket at a rate of 1 tbsp/gallon for 15 minutes (keep constant watch over it... if it starts to roll over, then move it back to its tank. ) Or treat the tank at 1 TEAspoon/5 gallons of water for 14 days and remove it through water changes." (DonH)
Hope this helps out.


----------



## Innes

IMO your fish has dropsey - you could medicate with this


----------



## accr

Innes said:


> IMO your fish has dropsey - you could medicate with this


 Ok Innes, I'll see if I can find that tomorrow.

I added salt, melifix, and a new medicine today called "Nala-gram" - "for the treatment of these tropical fish diseases ... baterial gill disease, bacteral hemorrahgic septicema, swollen belly disease".

But I doubt it's gonna work....I need some damn kanamycin !!!! Just no one is willing ta gimme some without a perscription.
















She's now in a bucket of her own(been 2 nites now). She' has gotten much worse, color has completely changed today, eye are stuck to the "front", mouth is stuck, though she's still moving.























Here's a pic just taken a minute ago.


----------



## accr

it's TB damnit, not dropeye, not dropsy....aggrrr !!

The vet I talked to didn't even know what a Electric cat is....still waiting on her to "research a bit" for 24 hrs...

AHHH !! [email protected]#$!%@#$^ .......


----------



## Innes

Isnt TB a lung desiese?

fish don't have lungs









I think your vet is full of sh*t, but then I am not a vet - lol

Where is Don???

I never even heard of TB in a fish before - I think perhaps you should get a second opinion









also be carefull adding more meds as they will not mix well.


----------



## accr

No, ...I'm the one that is saying she has TB.

Here's an article. It confirms with everything I read on a very good fish book. "Topiccal Fish Iopaedia" by MARY BAILEY & PETER BURGESS.

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/manage...fer_FishTB.html

*update* She's now on my side. not breathing.... neither am i


----------



## Innes

your link does not work, but I know the book as I have it, and I find many areas that are poorly reaserched in it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

sorry to hear that i tried to help.


----------



## accr

She just passed away. *sniff*.

I really cannot forgive myself for what I have done to her.


----------



## accr

*crying*


----------



## Alexraptor

Dude dosent have to be your fault








fishes get sick and die. it happens to almost everyone.

my Dwarf gurami had dropsey(i think)
Had to kill him








was nothing i could do. had all the symtoms and was in advanced stage.
Outstanding eyes. scaled standing right out and deformation of the spine, swollen belly
no appetite.
In the final stages the fish can neve be cured(as mine was in) because then the entire intestinal system has been
dissolved into one big glop.
anyways i gave him the quckest death i could. i took water up to bioling temp. as hot as i could get it and then dropped him in.
he died instantly. but it was not esy doing so









so your not alone pal


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

sorry to hear that


----------



## Innes

Dropsy is a very difficult desiese to cure unless you catch it really early, I just lost an African Clawed Frog to it the other week myself.

also it is a desiese that can occur in even the cleanest and most well maintained tanks.

I do not believethis is your fault.

here is a pic of my frog as I noticed its illness


----------



## Innes

and another


----------



## accr




----------



## Alexraptor

yer right about that innes. and other fishes dont have to carry it at the start for a fish to get sick.
if the fish is stressed it will decrease the immunity responce and the fish gets sick easier. and there are a number of diff reasons too.
but my Dwarf gurami was stressed to the end of his life. no matter wut i did, water change, enviroment, adjusted water peramiters he still was stressed all his life


----------



## Innes

why was your gourami stressed?


----------



## Alexraptor

i think he was traumatized maybe when i first introduced him into my main tank(this was about a year ago)
when i still had very few fishes. the other Guramies did not accept him so he got his own tank after that,


----------



## accr




----------



## Alexraptor

where is the fish?


----------



## accr

Buried....1.5 feet underground.


----------



## Innes

can you please add these pics to the sick pics thread pinned in this forum


----------



## Death in #'s

dam that was a nice e-cat sorry to hear that


----------



## thePACK

damn sucks to hear that..you should of opened it up,seened how it looked from the inside...maybe it swallowed something it wasn't suppose to???


----------

